# Greece the beautiful



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Despite the refugee and economic crisis [URL="https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jul/07/help-greece-go-on-holiday-cheap-beautiful"]solidarity[/URL] with Greece, amongst other reasons, by the good people of the world has seen this absolutely remarkable rise in visitor numbers and satisfaction. :cheers:




> *Condé Nast Traveller has announced the results of their Readers 'Travel Awards for 2016, and Greece was chosen by their readers as the best country in the world.*
> 
> The Conde Nast readers were asked to vote on their favourite travel spots using criteria such as service, design, culture, and the value for money. The readers seemed to agree to Athens and the Greek islands are must visit spots that are always worth the trip.
> 
> ...













Apparently many visitors are going to Greece not just for the sun and beaches but for the cultural attractions/institutions, including the Acropolis Museum, voted as one of the [URL="http://www.ekathimerini.com/212009/article/ekathimerini/life/acropolis-museum-listed-in-worlds-top-10"]best[/URL] museum's in the world.


*New attraction:*

The Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center ([URL="http://www.snfcc.org/default.aspx"]SNFCC[/URL]) with its extensive native parklands by starchitect Renzo Piano is the 'new Acropolis' of Athens. Fully funded by the shipping tycoon's foundation and currently the world's leading (LEED) environmentally sustainable completed building project. President Obama spoke at this center on his recent visit to Greece. Read more about it [URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135180534&postcount=492"]here.[/URL]:cheers:





















*Coming soon:*

Also funded by a shipping family, the Goulandris Museum of Contemporary Art Athens, in a restored heritage building with the much larger state-of-the-art extension. The collection contains artworks by Pablo Picasso, Marc Chagall, Henri Matisse, Alberto Giacometti, Auguste Renoir, Joan Miro, Paul Klee and Wassily Kandinsky, among others. 










BTW, the Stavros Niarchos Foundation also holds one of the world's most important private art collections which it has recently given part custodianship to the [URL="http://www.artnews.com/2005/07/19/zurich-museum-expands-entree-to-niarchos-collection/"]Kunsthaus Zürich[/URL] in Switzerland.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Well done Greece! x










www.younomad.com





























www.jetlineholidays.com


----------



## Tokei (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, regardless of the situation Greece is in and that "best country" here may be a flawed remark, I also think Greece is a very beautiful country.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

^^Monemvasia :drool:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

pretty


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

It's easy to thrive when most other tourist destinations in the region are shunned because of security reasons and you get pampered by the rest of the EU.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Best country in the world by what? To visit? To live in? 
Anyway, Greece has a lot to offer for tourists.
Friendly people, hot atmosphere, reasonable prices, amazing islands, good food...
All that makes Greece a great destination for vacation.
I'm happy that this country is close to me and i plan to visit there a lot.
Already been to Crete and Santorini. Rhodes is next i guess and then of course Athens.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Greece is very beautifull and has many nice towns and pitoreque landscapes, just don't visit Athens because it's the armpit of Greece.


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

Certainly it's the yoghurt.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Athens is a must-see, pilgrimage to the Acropolis is reason enough, even though it is a concrete jungle that is seriously rundown in many quarters. However some parts are wonderful and the cultural and nightlife/dining attractions alone are redeeming features. But I agree, Athens ain't no Rome, Paris or Vienna. 




Urban Legend said:


> Best country in the world by what? To visit? To live in?
> Anyway, Greece has a lot to offer for tourists.
> Friendly people, hot atmosphere, reasonable prices, amazing islands, good food...
> All that makes Greece a great destination for vacation.
> ...


 It's for visitors not for living. 

Rhodes is an amazing island with a well restored medieval town and castle, the most extensive in Europe apparently. There's also an interesting, very old and extant Jewish heritage, beautifully restored synagogues in the old town, if you're interested. 










I would also recommend a trip to Lindos on Rhodes and at least a day trip to the nearby island of Symi, gorgeous place, very atmospheric. It's featured in spliff's first post, third picture down after the snowy Acropolis picture. 


Fantastic pics spliff...:cheers:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Dont understand "best" country meaning....this is not an objetive " ranking"..just people from a magazine and travel to greece voted, that doesnt mean they had travel other countries. 


Anyway, greece is amazing


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Paradise on earth!


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Such a stunning place. I'd absolutely love to visit some day.
But to receive best country in the world is rather odd! I would not expect that.
Good news for them!


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I know nothing of this random and arbitrary ranking, but Greece has always been on my bucket list for countries to visit. I especially want to go to the isles.


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

I had the chance to go to Mykonos, Santorini, Rhodes, & Athens this year and it was truly spectacular! However, Italy is still my favorite place to visit in Europe.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Marbur66 said:


> I know nothing of this random and arbitrary ranking, but Greece has always been on my bucket list for countries to visit. I especially want to go to the isles.


Talk to me before you go. I have lived there as well as been back over 40 times...many times to the Aegean and Ionian islands. I'll give you good tips. :cheers:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Talk to me before you go. I have lived there as well as been back over 40 times...many times to the Aegean and Ionian islands. I'll give you good tips. :cheers:



Thanks bud. I will definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

*The capital*

What is striking in Athens is its large urban area, 
uneven monochromatic, dense and virtually without
buildings. It could be a maze to get lost. The air seems 
to be clean and some green areas are visible. The ruins
of ancient civilization are the great treasure to be shown.
It seems to be absolutely unique in the world.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Talk to me before you go. I have lived there as well as been back over 40 times...many times to the Aegean and Ionian islands. I'll give you good tips. :cheers:


What about me? Would you also give me tips if I choose to go there? I want to!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trichonida lake (Agrinio), West Greece*
Nature's gold by Dim Vas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Cyclades*
MYKONOS, GREECE. by Andrew Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Sailing In To Vathi by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Rush hour by betonven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos waterfront, Thessaly*
Βολος DSC03890 by Sotiris Marinopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Skiathos, Skiathos island (Sporades, Thessaly reg.)*
Skiathos, Greece by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfù island by Melyssa Van der Woodsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Attica reg.
*Γεωμετρική Ομορφιά | Geometrical Beauty by Dimitris Iatrou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes waterfront, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
A daytrip by boat from Rhodes to the island of Symi, 014 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rodi by Marco M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Greece2017_052 by Ivan Tarasov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spiliotissa (Cavernous) Aristi, Epirus*
Παναγία Σπηλιώτισσα Αρίστη Panagia Spiliotissa(cavernous) Aristi by Dimitrios Tilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town city-view, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
*** by Nikolay Bobrovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
As Time Passes By by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania by night, Crete*
3kreta2017_ver2_-0474 by Susanne Sundqvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town waterfront, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes, Greece by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari aerial view, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Κοκκάρι (Σάμος) by Dimitris Karras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ring road of Volos, Thessaly*
Ring Road by Dimitris Maggioris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isthmus of Korinthos, Peloponnese*
Corinth Canal by izabela_miszczak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Little port at Galaxidi, Greece / Γαλαξιδιώτικη εικόνα by Ath76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ano Siros by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Attica reg.*
Greek Islands (244 of 263) by РΩан, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by marcospararas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Parga - Greece by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phaistos ruins, Crete*
Escalera monumental by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Θεσσαλονίκη, 3.5.2016 01 by p. vgenopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia_1675_1-90% by Steve Sargeant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Athena at Acropolis (Athens), Attica reg.*
Temple of Athena Nike - Athens, Greece by Sarmad Al-Khozaie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos at dusk, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Naxos castle and harbour, HDR by Stoffel Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paxos island, Ionian islands*
IMG_0235 by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Attica reg.*
Γεωμετρική Ομορφιά | Geometrical Beauty by Dimitris Iatrou, on Flickr[


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia reg.*
20170614 N4. Greece Kastoria sunrise by ikor1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
Thessaloniki from the harbour by vasilis anastasiadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*
Cloudy horizon by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Amazing Kokkari village by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florina, Macedonia reg.*
G0051520_1484230664454_high by Pantelis Aspridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nemea, Peloponnese*
2016-05-06_Némée-0001 by Hacheme 26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala at dusk, Macedonia reg.*
Kavala in HDR by anastase.papoortzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari aerial view, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Κοκκάρι (Σάμος) by Dimitris Karras, on Flickr


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

One of my hobbies nowadays is to learn about each and every Greek island in Wikitravel & Wikipedia..
Today I studied about Kalymnos.
Oh God, why is Greece so beautiful & charming- it's like, each island has something really spectacular to showcase to the world and so rich in culture !!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient town of Kamiros, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodos, Greece, 351 by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Waves by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
Patmos, Port of Skala by David Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4366 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Αέριδες by Panos Charalampous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Greece by Jonas Ekholst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, Greece by JiaYeong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6076_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfù island by Melyssa Van der Woodsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata, Peloponnese*
Waves 4 by Kostas Menounos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Waves by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ahh...Santorini by AgarwalArun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melissani cave, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Melissani Cave by Molly Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorinni by Joe Violante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Street Greece (65)LOW by Theofilos Koutroumanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia, south-end of Ambracian Gulf, Greece by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Monastiraki, Athens (Attica)*
lamps everywhere.. by Penny Zampeti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Asos during the summer by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stairs to Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
September 5 Tuesday (Santorini) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsepelovo (Ioannina), Epirus*
Tsepelovo, Ioannina, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos at sunset, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Trip to Mykonos by fernando_gm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Before the storm by Kostas Theognostou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
P8110039 by dhmleon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos windmills, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Greece - Mykonos - Windmills by marcial.bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 3-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town and port, Aegina island (Attica)*
The blue port by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes town beach, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes 154 by Pat Neary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edipsos (Euboea), Central Greece*
Greece_Edipsos by StavrosPap2004, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
IMG_6210 by Jérôme THEVENIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Untitled by Rafaella Kouka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia, south-end of Ambracian Gulf, Greece by Joshua Zhu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Cyclades*
milos-greece by theonlyone00120001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Firopotamos beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Firopotamos by kana movana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Liostasi Hotel & Suites by Travelive Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Greece, 2019 by Elena Jursina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Oia, Santorini, Greece IMG_9731 by Dongning Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-31 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
X_0004 by XITE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Herakleion, Crete by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prassonisi, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Prassonissi by Alfonso Santelia, on Flickr


----------



## qbeck37 (Jun 19, 2020)

"The best country in the world" is a loaded description. 
However, it is really beautiful in terms of nature and the food scene. It is also really affordable.
Nice list of pros and cons of living in Greece: www.getgoldenvisa.com/living-in-greece#The_Pros_and_Cons_of_Living_in_Greece
On another note, it is best to watch out for the touristy areas. As in any touristy country, there are tourist traps to be aware of.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town, Poros island (Attica)*
View from Ship by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palm forest of Vai, Crete*
Φοινικόδασος Βάι // Palm forest at Vai by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki Sunset by Dimitris Andrianopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Patmos, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
Patmos Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Central Greece*
Seafront Galaxidi by Christos Vassiliou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens Acropolis by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr


----------



## Natasza K (Aug 22, 2020)

A fantastic view! I must visit Athens.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki beach, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_6076_corr by Katya Bubnova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monodendri (Zagori), Epirus*
Μονοδέντρι, Ζαγόρι - Monodendri, Zagori, Greece by Nikos Voustros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Livadeia, Central Greece*
Livadeia by Costas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Kiato, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio, Laconia, Peloponnese, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Untitled by Nikos Tsitsel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 3-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay, Crete*
Balos Lagoon (449) by polis poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
XQ0A0023 by Julien Garbani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palm forest of Vai, Crete*
Φοινικόδασος Βάι // Palm forest at Vai by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios Town, Chios, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mylopotamos beach (Pelion), Thessaly*
Mylopotamos beach, Pelion, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkeio, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
1216 Chalki, Naxos, Cyclades Greece by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Untitled by Nikos Tsitsel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai palm forest, Crete*
Φοινικόδασος Βάι // Palm forest at Vai by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira, Santorini by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens, February 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't know it can have snow in Greece.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> Didn't know it can have snow in Greece.


These photos taken by me 2 weeks ago:

Φωτογραφία0153 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0154 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr


Φωτογραφία0156 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0157 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0159 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0161 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni, north Euboea (Central Greece)*
Limni by ljubar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkeio, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
1216 Chalki, Naxos, Cyclades Greece by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Argostoli by Fotini Maravegia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stairs to Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
September 5 Tuesday (Santorini) by Dennis S. Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Velika beach (Pelio), Thessaly*
Velika beach, Thessaly, Greece by Georgia Miliagou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Thira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ancient thera by Matt Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4366 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos at sunset, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Trip to Mykonos by fernando_gm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Grecia ('15) by Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
IMG_4367 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Acropolis in pink by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparta, Peloponnese*
View south over Sparta to the mountains of Taygetus The utterly deserted Acropolis of Sparti - not a soul anywhere! by Kevin Norman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Ahh...Santorini by AgarwalArun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos, Crete*
Balos, Crete by Pedro Nunez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seitan Limania beach (Chania), Crete*
Seitan Limania Chania (46) by polis poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Oia, Santorini by icemanphotos, en Flickr


Santorini Caldera by icemanphotos, en Flickr


Vacation in Santorini by icemanphotos, en Flickr


Santorini caldera view by icemanphotos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
2017-03-12_10-13-04-Nikon D800 by Bernhard Kvaal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa port by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
DSC_3510 by Dan Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Evening in Kastoria by Dimitris Smixiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Zappeio (Athens), Attica*
Waiting... by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 1-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
greece_mykonos_tavern-by-sea.jpg.pagespeed.ce.4gIrxX2OPe by DIO GYULA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Attica*
Piraeus by night by George Theodorakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Assos, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Asos during the summer by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
chalkis carnival by constantine palivakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ithaki island, Ionian islands*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, West Greece*
Exploring Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pigadia town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Karpathos 2009 by gijs dk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andros island (Cyclades)*
tough decision by Giannis Dimitriou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki street by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mycenae, Peloponnese*
Mycenae by Holly Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Temple of Olympian Zeus by mmccouch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (ionian islands)*
Drapano Bridge by Denis Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greek Neons by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
X_0004 by XITE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elounda, Crete*
Elounda by Michael Schaaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monembasia, Peloponnese*
Monemvasia by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Electra Palace Hotel Thessaloniki Macedonia Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chaniá by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 1-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Marinatou in Fira by Adsab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abandoned mine, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sulphur mine by Giulia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova (Parnassos mountain), Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naousa sunset by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Hippocrates Fountain (Rhodes, Greece) by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Koroni, Peloponnese*
Ville de Koroni dans le Péloponèse by Valber78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ermoupoli Harbour, Syros by Bill Cumming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Acropolis .IMG_1893 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 1-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
DSC_2670.jpg by leo fabian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Waves by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Monolithos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
View from Monolithos by Grzegorz Bednarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prokopi (Euboea), Central Greece*
prokopi-euboea-greece-1 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Aegina, Aegina island (Attica)*
Port d'Égine by Hélène Millard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathia (Mani), Peloponnese*
Vathia, Mani by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos town, Crete*
Agios Nikolaos by Mary Ovchinnikova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni (Euboea), Central Greece*
Λίμνη Ευβοίας Limni Euboea by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
58-Mykonos Island, Greece, June 5, 2006 by Charles Seabrook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 1-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Amazing Kokkari village by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

My queen in love with the sea. by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
monastère de varlaam, meteora, grèce by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
_DSC4829_DxO by Luc Banville-Acard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
Untitled by Rafaella Kouka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town and mills, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Town and mills by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay, Crete*
Balos Lagoon (449) by polis poliviou, on Flickr

Balos Lagoon (446) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr

Balos Lagoon (455) by Polis Poliviou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
033-IMG_1491 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Psara island (North Aegean reg.)*
P1070416 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rhodes old town, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Les toits de Rhodes by Laurent Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
The city of Kastoria by giorgosk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Macedonia*
Greece, Kavala / Кавала by Stanimir Kunev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dispilio, Macedonia*
Dispilio, Western Macedonia by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

Sailing In To Vathi by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolongi, West Greece*
Mesologgi, Greece by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mylopotamos beach (Pelion), Thessaly*
Mylopotamos beach, Pelion, Greece by efi_k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Early morning sun on Corfu, Greece by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chaniá by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adamas, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Parking by mateusz jagiela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala old houses, Macedonia*
Kavala - Καβάλα by dadofekl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Monastery Rousanou, Meteora, Greece by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Untitled by Nikos Tsitsel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Red beach of Santorini island, Cyclades*
Santorini, Greece by TravelLiveLearn.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Waves by Gergo Huszty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
XQ0A0023 by Julien Garbani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sitia, Crete*
Port de Sitia by Seb. R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gythio, Peloponnese*
Gytheio by cris.sawfish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Aerial view of Thessaloniki city at night by vasilis ververidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Limnionas, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Porto Limnionas Greece Blue Waters Greece Amazing World Art Photography LuvPhotography Greece Holiday Painting with my DSLR www.luvphotography.com by Luv Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach ( Romeikos Gialos - Myrina) Panasonic LX15 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrina, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
The Small Town Harbour ( Myrina Town - Limnos) Olympus OM-D EM1.2 &amp; M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Zoom Lens by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Wind und Wellen by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
_DSC7887 by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Traditional architecture of Oia village on Santorini island by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Diagoras airport of Rhodes, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Diagoras Airport - Rhodes [RHO / LGRP] by dahlaviation.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ios town, Ios island (Cyclades)*
Ίος - Ios island by Thodoris Rammos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greece Thessaloniki by Gor Tamazyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
April's Last Sunset by Snoopix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chaniá by Anne Offermanns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Electra Palace Hotel Thessaloniki Macedonia Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
X_0004 by XITE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Plastira, Thessaly*
Lake Plastiras - The dam by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Aerial view of Thessaloniki city at night by vasilis ververidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aeropoli (Mani), Peloponnese*
Greece 2014 by Giovanna Patani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
_DSC4829_DxO by Luc Banville-Acard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafpaktos, West Greece*
Old port#Nafpaktos#Greece by stathis agrafiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
monastère de varlaam, meteora, grèce by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki Greece by Stylianos Lavranos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni (Euboea), Central Greece*
Λίμνη Ευβοίας Limni Euboea by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Epirus*
Ioannina view by Evangelos Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete*
Mooving boat in harbour of Heraklio. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amfilochia, West Greece*
Amfilochia reflection in a winter day by George Fournaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Olympos, Macedonia*
Mount Olympus, Greece by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
April's Last Sunset by Snoopix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papafragkas beach, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Papafragkas Beach - Milos Island by John Kyrki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
20170914_150122 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Photos from Santorini by cjthorose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis by night, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros.. by LORENTZOS ROUSSOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
Cefalonia: 30 luglio 2016 -2- (g54 v101) by Alessandra---, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rodi - Selfie by Armando Domenico Ferrari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Kleftiko/MILOS Collection by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Zakinthos 1-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by Ilaria Bernareggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
033-IMG_1491 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
kastoria-greece by KOSTAS KAPIDIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*
Delos, Greece by Jayme Madison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens Marathon 2016, Runners at the Final Stage Downtown by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Lady lazing at a Mykonos beach by Nagarjun Kandukuru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vrondados easter celebrations, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Vrondados -Easter midnight Celebrations in Chios Island Greece by Bobbe Theoklitou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Evening in Kastoria by Dimitris Smixiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, West Greece*
Mesolongi - Garden of Heroes by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
XQ0A0023 by Julien Garbani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi landscape, Central Greece*
Doorgereden naar Delphi by Kees de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania, Crete*
Chania by gigiush (Emmanuel), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfu, Greece by Tim Raschko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portara of Naxos, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
Portara Naxos island Greece by Zdenek Senkyrik / www.reckonasbavi.cz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kioni, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni, Ithaca by tryfonkarag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos foundation (Athens), Attica*
Yesterday, at the absolutely magnificent Stavros Niarchos Foundation, right at the Athens seafront. #niarchos #niarchosfoundation #dusk #culture #somethingdifferent #iphoneography #iphonephoto by Stratos Safioleas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Thessaloniki street by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Fira, Santorini by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limni (Euboea), Central Greece*
Λίμνη Ευβοίας Limni Euboea by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
Greece_Delphi-2813-20160529And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
- by Matthias Ebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Atenea Pronaia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Όλυμπος Καρπάθου // Olympos village, Karpathos, Greece by Σπύρος Βάθης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Ερμούπολη - Σύρος by Eleni Kalogeropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aeropoli (Mani), Peloponnese*
Greece 2014 by Giovanna Patani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Kioni Harbour by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
X_0004 by XITE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Santorinni by Joe Violante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Greece - Meteora - Roussanou by Harshil Shah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
Greece - Kos by Ottilia Dózsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bourtzi castle (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Greek Fortress-3007 by Jeffrey Balfus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Kokkari village human postcard, Samos island, Greece by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

Amazing Kokkari village by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prokopi (Euboea), Central Greece*
prokopi-euboea-greece-1 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
Greek Neons by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr

_DSC7887 by Alexander Ketsko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Santa Maura, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
The Castle of Santa Maura-2 by BRIAN DANDRIDGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Acropolis in pink by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Heli, Peloponnese*
Ververoda bay @ Porto Heli, Greece by Yannis Raf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Central Greece*
[ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Corfù island by Melyssa Van der Woodsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sidari beach, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Sidari Beach by Terrabook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
- by Matthias Ebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caldera of Santorini, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Caldeira de Santorin (Σαντορίνη Καλντέρα / Santoríni Kalntéra) by Mundiviage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathi, Ithaca island (Ionian islands)*
Sailing In To Vathi by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mandraki, Nisyros island (Dodecanese)*
Küstenlinie by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
IMG_0630x5-2 by Ksenia Bramley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
DSC03809 by Bryaxis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos, Crete*
Balos, Crete by Pedro Nunez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Myrtos beach, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*
DSC_0828 by Tamas MOLNAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Hydra town, Hydra island (Attica)*
Hydra - Walk to Prophet Elias Monastery - View on the city by Xavier Bonnefoy-Cudraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naousa sunset by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Nafplio - old town, rooftops by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Argostoli, Kefalonia island (ionian islands)*
Drapano Bridge by Denis Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arta, Epirus*
DSC04064 by Topmistr Světa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Zappeio (Athens), Attica*
Waiting... by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos town and mills, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Mykonos Town and mills by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lesvos island (North Aegean reg.)*
A Lemnos Beach ( Romeikos Gialos - Myrina) Panasonic LX15 by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens by Hannah Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town, Kerkyra island (Ionian islands)*
Greece by Sunsword &amp; Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
Architectural beauty. Nauplion by Theseus Troizinian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
4W0A7302 by The Ron Clark Academy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arachova, Central Greece*
4W0A7302 by The Ron Clark Academy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
The Acropolis by Story Time Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Peloponnese*
20150514_131243 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa, Paros island (Cyclades)*
Naoussa Paros Greece by christian skiada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios Island (Grecia) by Quico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupoli, Thrace*
_DSC2934-01 by stavros pls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
The port town of Ermoupolis by Garnham Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos, Karpathos island (Dodecanese)*
Olympos, Karpathos by Ion Androutsopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Kokkari, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*
Lady at the shore by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

What you are looking at? by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr

My queen in love with the sea. by Show In My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagkadia town (Arkadia), Peloponnese*
ΛΑΓΚΑΔΙΑ ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑΣ by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora and Kalampaka, Thessaly*
DSCF9954 by Roy Eldar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Attica*
Athens & Mykonos Greece by mohammad al-ajmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Platanias, Crete*
Platanias 2,15, Crete by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alykanas beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Alykanas Beach (Zakynthos - Greece) Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 40-150mm f2.8 (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vai palm forest, Crete*
Φοινικόδασος Βάι // Palm forest at Vai by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Psili Ammos beach, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
Psili Ammos beach, Patmos, Greece by Roman Kubacka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Holy Portrait by Nick Brasinikas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos at sunset, Mykonos island (Cyclades)*
Trip to Mykonos by fernando_gm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus port (Athens), Attica*
31st May 2018. Hellas Liberty in the harbour at Piraeus, Greece by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Monolithos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
View from Monolithos by Grzegorz Bednarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Theater of Epidavros, Peloponnese*
20170913_162522 by Mahfuzur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*
Chios (Hios) Town, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr

Hios Town (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Macedonia*
Greece, Kastoria by Юлия Маслова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Imerovigli, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
Imerovigli,Santorini by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skala, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*
033-IMG_1491 by Gerald Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Thessaly*
Koursoum Mosque - Trikala - Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Katsiki, Lefkada island (Ionian islands)*
Floating Boat by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiveri (Argolida), Peloponnese*
Greece May June Kiveri 2016 5 star-2 by Steven de Laet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*
Navagio Beach by Costantino Galileos, on Flickr

Zakinthos 3-Greece by Panagiotis Ziomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia*
IMG_5185 by Emerson Gibin, on Flickr

Greek Neons by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos town, Kos island (Dodecanese)*
KOS by sergio barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prokopi (Euboea), Central Greece*
prokopi-euboea-greece-1 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Lemnos island (North Aegean reg.)*
Full moon festival Lemnos island by Κωστας Καραγκουνης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Epirus*
Happy... Houses... by Kostas Arvanitis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Central Greece*
Greece-30 by A K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
X_0004 by XITE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klima, Milos island (Cyclades)*
20170912-_DSC8282 by Feet wet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Ithaki island (Ionian islands)*
IMG_3696 (2) by Yvonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Archeological site of Delos island, Cyclades*
Delos, Greece by Jayme Madison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
2017-10-17_12-13-59 by MattLake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panormitis, Symi island (Dodecanese)*
Kloster Panormitis, Symi Island, Greece by Thomas Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abandoned mine, Milos island (Cyclades)*
Sulphur mine by Giulia, on Flickr

Old sulphur mines by Giulia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kamari black sand beach, Santorini island (Cyclades)*
black sand beach kamari santorini by 玲瑾, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis, Syros island (Cyclades)*
Syros by Ilaria Bernareggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palamidi fortress (Nafplio), Peloponnese*
Palamidi fortress - Nafplio by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navarino bay, Peloponnese*
The Bay Of Navarino by Ivanov Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos, Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*
Rhodes island, Greece by Elena Kurlaviciute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pothia, Kalymnos island (Dodecanese)*
Kalymnos - Pothia by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Kiato, Peloponnese*
Peloponnese by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------

